# Accomodation & Grazing Inverurie or Huntly Area



## LR2904 (18 February 2015)

Hi,

Hoping someone maybe able to help.

Due to separation from my partner I am having to move back to my parents house (have no room for me) temporarily until I can find somewhere to rent. Having searched the internet non-stop really struggling to find anything. 

Ideally what I am looking for is a small country property that accepts pets as have 2 dogs and an indoor cat.  Also require some grazing for my horse, but more than happy to share a field etc.

I currently work in Inverurie so willing to travel within reason. Due to separation my budget per month is limited but more than happy to help out with owners own horses, dogs etc in exchange 

If you hear of anything or have anything you think might be suitable please get in touch!

Thanks for reading


----------



## GreigR (2 April 2015)

Hello,

I may be able to help with grazing.


----------



## MagicMelon (11 April 2015)

Have you been looking on the ASPC website?  Most things for rent go on there, otherwise perhaps try posting a wanted advert on the specific Inverurie facebook pages or Gumtree?  Good luck, sorry wish I could help but I lack enough grazing myself!


----------

